# Your dogs likes rock/pop/blues/rock/classic/R&B ??!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine love Jimmy Buffett and Kenny Chesney. I guess anything that their parents love.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hope my dogs are into 70s Rock cause that is all they get to listen too. That and the news. LOL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two have never told me the don't like what I listen too....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Mine love it when we start dancing & singing, they all dance around....Harmony 1 of our Mastiff's will sing right along with us...Too Cute...


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Mine love Jimmy Buffett and Kenny Chesney. I guess anything that their parents love.


Got tickets to see buffet on Nov 3rd here in tampa!!


----------

